# Sechkseck erstellen?



## masta (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

stehe vor einem weiterem Problem,
wie erstelle ich ein simples Sechseck?

Gruss Patrick....


----------



## nanda (23. Juli 2003)

So was hier?


----------



## _chefrocka (23. Juli 2003)

entweder würde ich die autoformen benutzen oder ich würde eins in freehand zeichnen (Polygon-Werkzeug), dann Strg-C und mit Strg-V in eine leere Ebene in Photoshop einfügen.


----------



## pReya (23. Juli 2003)

Probier5s mal mit dem Polygon Werkzeug und gib Oben 6 Seiten ein !


----------



## nanda (23. Juli 2003)

@dJ-sTyLeZ
Nicht doch so einfach. So nimmst Du den Leuten die Gelegenheit, die Tiefen von PS zu ergründen. 

@masta
Damit das Hexagon gerade wird, beim Aufziehen Shift drücken.


----------



## masta (23. Juli 2003)

Wunderbar hat prima funktioniert sowohl mit den Hilfslinien+Polygonlasso als auch mit dem Polygon-Werkzeug.
Vielen Dank fuer eure Hilfe!

Gruss Patrick...


----------

